# *** CTS Turbo Beetle TSI Intakes ***



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

At CTS Turbo we are proud to announce our new air intake system for the VW/Audi 2.0T. The OEM air scoop works in conjunction with our sealed airbox to seamlessly force cold air into our air intake system. Air then flows through our high flow cone air filter, which utilizes an inverted cone design for maximum engine breathing. Our single piece CNC mandrel bent aluminum intake pipe with integrated MAF flange allows for smooth entry of cold air into the the engine providing peak power gains ranging from 9-15HP. All of the components included in the CTS air intake system work flawlessly together to provide increased horsepower and torque throughout the entire power band and an aggressive race inspired sound.



Product Details:
- Mandrel bent aluminum piping with black powder coating
- Reusable air filter with inverted cone design
- 4 Ply silicon connectors with stainless steel clamps
- Sealed air box with rubberized trim
- Bracketry to prevent rattling under engine torquing
- Gains ranging from 9-15HP

*Click to order our TSI Intake for $329.99 Shipped*


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey man welcome to the market, but just a heads up you might want to add a filter for CBFA cars.


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

:thumbup: can't wait to try this intake out for you guys! Thanks for the hookup!
-Wes


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Good looking intake.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Pricing on K04? I'll go check your site in the meantime 

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## Hary Gahtoe (Apr 27, 2008)

Besides the filter what is the advantage of the air pipe over oem ?

Why does the front mount section have a restrictive reverse hook? Does it have to do with using a filter without a center filter section or does forcing the air thru an S bend help somehow? 
Thanks


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

CTS Turbo said:


> As some of you may know we’ve been working on a TSI big turbo kit for quite some time, here’s a final shot of the engine bay and our GTX3071R package. This hardware will easily provide power levels in excess of 500HP, includes Garrett GT/GTX turbo, exhaust manifold, external wastegate, 3″ SS downpipe, mid pipe to connect to your CBE, Intake, oil feed/drain, coolant feed/drain and more. Interested? Drop us a line @ [email protected]


Shiiiiiiiiiiit....so a bolt-on kit? Can hurt plenty of S/C V8's feelings with that. What type of fuel upgrades would one be looking at?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

CTS Turbo said:


> As some of you may know we’ve been working on a TSI big turbo kit for quite some time, heres a final shot of the engine bay and our GTX3071R package. This hardware will easily provide power levels in excess of 500HP, includes Garrett GT/GTX turbo, exhaust manifold, external wastegate, 3″ SS downpipe, mid pipe to connect to your CBE, Intake, oil feed/drain, coolant feed/drain and more. Interested? Drop us a line @ [email protected]


Doesn't need new injectors?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

stainlineho said:


> Shiiiiiiiiiiit....so a bolt-on kit? Can hurt plenty of S/C V8's feelings with that. What type of fuel upgrades would one be looking at?


We're just waiting for a few fueling goodies to arrive and we'll hit the dyno again. Plenty of local Golf R's get broken hearts and egos from this car. :laugh:


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

CTS Turbo said:


> For maximum power you'll need upgraded fuel injectors and pump, but you can still make 400HP on stock fueling with this kit.


whats the tsi bottom end good for power wise?


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

The CTS Turbo Beetle intake installed in our car. Very pleased with this purchase. Very simple install.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

CTS Turbo said:


> We were doing a bit of custom machine work at the shop today. We were approached by a customer with a *** ******* to make a replacement part for his intercooler setup, he had a run in with a wall. First person to guess what car this is for wins a CTS Turbo T-shirt…


 GTR


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

jwcardy said:


> The CTS Turbo Beetle intake installed in our car. Very pleased with this purchase. Very simple install.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## duttc2 (May 6, 2013)

Just ordered one today. 
A minute ago i got a email that is was already shipped. 
Two thumps up for these guys. 
No only the install, hope that is easy for me.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

duttc2 said:


> Just ordered one today.
> A minute ago i got a email that is was already shipped.
> Two thumps up for these guys.
> No only the install, hope that is easy for me.


 Thanks for your order, if you have any questions feel free to email us or PM, although email is the fastest/best method of contacting aside from phone. 

Cheers 


Clay


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Very nice intake! Can I score a T-shirt with my order?


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

duttc2 said:


> Just ordered one today.
> A minute ago i got a email that is was already shipped.
> Two thumps up for these guys.
> No only the install, hope that is easy for me.


Did you install it yet? How easy was it to install? How do you like it? 
Details, Details


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

IndyTTom said:


> Did you install it yet? How easy was it to install? How do you like it?
> Details, Details


I bet it installs as easily as every other intake on the market lol


----------



## duttc2 (May 6, 2013)

yes, the package arrived today.
Open up the box and start mounting.
Very easy to build, eveything was in the box.
And thanks CTS for nice lanyard and decals.
Drove the Turbo for a little spin and i could feel the hp directly in the higher rpm.
looks like the dsg shift also a bit later, so it stays longer in a gear.
Sound not so much, only in high rpm.
Very happy with the outcome.

Thumps up for CTS 

After install.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

duttc2 said:


> yes, the package arrived today.
> Open up the box and start mounting.
> Very easy to build, eveything was in the box.
> And thanks CTS for nice lanyard and decals.
> ...


Looks Great! Did you have any issues with surging at all? Some GTI forums are reporting issues because of the location of the MAF sensor. They are saying that the CTS location after the bend causes turbulent airflow to hit the sensor and give incorrect or false readings by the MAF sensor.
Not sure if this is true or if it really matters. Just wondering if you were experiencing any symptoms like surging etc. 

Thanks for posting a pic and your input. I am still on the fence about this intake or the Carbonio unit which retains the stock MAF location.


----------



## duttc2 (May 6, 2013)

No problems at all.
Drove it in cold and warm temperatures, smooth ride still.
I like the sound when release the throttle after 20psi pressure, no blow off valve needed.
The best $300 i spent so far.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

duttc2 said:


> No problems at all.
> Drove it in cold and warm temperatures, smooth ride still.
> I like the sound when release the throttle after 20psi pressure, no blow off valve needed.
> The best $300 i spent so far.


Thanks for your input! Do you have a Tune along with the intake and if so which tune did you go with (APR, Unitronics, etc)


----------



## duttc2 (May 6, 2013)

no, the only mod is this cold air intake from CTS.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Sounds pretty good. Do you have one available for the beetle and if so what is the price?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

CTS Turbo said:


> We’re celebrating Labor day @ CTS Turbo with insane deals on TSI & FSI K04 kits, Intercooler Kits for MK6 and MK5 models, Audi A4 B7 and B8 A4 FMIC kits, B7 and B8 K04 kits, Catch Can Kits, Intake Kits, fueling parts including RS4 injectors… If you’re interested in deals CTS is the place to be for Labor Day… If you poke around the online store you may see some specials on RS4 K04′s, K04-001′s and 0015′s… Exhaust components and much more…


Holy crap that's a killer deal on a ko4 kit! Someone give me money please!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Having had to forsake the Carbonio intake/backpipe set-up in my HPA K04 TB, this being due
to too much turbulence produced in that closed unit which activates the CEL and prevents 
passing inspection here in N.Y., I reverted back to the oem set-up which present's no such
problem. Did come across an extensive review by a known to be honest, reputable evaluator
named Hyde, who recently installed and tested a cold air intake system for the 2.0 TSI that 
very much resembles the CTS set-up but is offered by Unitronic. With he being a N.J. resident,
meaning that he is subject to similar strict emission requirements such as I in N.Y., I was 
thinking about adding his set-up and see if it doesn't bring forth the CEL as the Carbonio did.
His review was done on 8/7/13 and can be seen in its entirety here:
http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64021

P.S. Would still need to find out about added filter for CBFA engine cars like mine.
Also am hoping to hear back from Marcel Horn, the head honcho at HPA, after the holiday
weekend, for his thoughts on this unit. In the past, all testing of other than oem intakes by HPA,
with regard to compatibility with their K04, did not allow cars to pass strict emisision state 
requirements. I may have to stay with the oem set-up but do want to know if another option
is available?


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

So what does your K04 kit come with for the $1600? And have you tested your kit on a 2012+ beetle?

Have seen alot of your post in this thread talks about all the cool stuff you do to Golf Rs and everything else but really only seen an intake being talked about in here... Why don't you talk more about what you can sell us Beetle owners? No offense but if I wanted to see golf R stuff I would go to a Golf R forum.... Just my opinion anyways


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> Have seen alot of your post in this thread talks about all the cool stuff you do to Golf Rs and everything else but really only seen an intake being talked about in here... Why don't you talk more about what you can sell us Beetle owners? No offense but if I wanted to see golf R stuff I would go to a Golf R forum.... Just my opinion anyways


x2


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

CTS Turbo said:


> We appreciate the feedback, but we don't have a $1,600.00 TSI Kit. Our TSI K04 kit has not been fitted to a beetle that I'm aware of, but it will fit, just like it fits the CC, Eos, Jetta, Scirocco etc. Which engine code does your beetle have? We can supply K04 kits, Intakes, Downpipes etc.




Ok thanks. Guess I misread your Labor Day advertisement...

Not sure which engine code I have. Where would I look to find it?


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

CTS Turbo said:


> CTS TSI Turbo outlet pipes, in production and shipping end of month.



How much? Do you also offer the inlet pipe? Not sure if that is correct name but the same pipe as above but for the other side of the motor


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Look!!! More stuff^^^^ that can't be used on the beetle lol


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Lol you beat me to it!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> Lol you beat me to it!


LOL, I guess "targeted marketing" isn't in their marketing departments guide book lol


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

So how much are your k04 TSI kits for the beetle?


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wow! Sounds like a great deal!

Do you have a link with more information or can you PM me more details?

Thanks!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

With such large part volumes going out the door there seems to be piles of this shiny stuff all over the shop. We like shiny things.




























Visit us on our website at ctsturbo.com


----------



## jtack (Dec 9, 2013)

Would this intake increase BPV sound?


----------



## jtack (Dec 9, 2013)

Can you please list the part number for your 2012 tubo beetle intake? Thanks!


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

CTS Turbo said:


> CTS TSI Turbo outlet pipes, in production and shipping end of month.



I have a question, i installed one of these outlet pipes and it causes a horrible Train Whistling noise when at WOT and it was horrible and had to be removed. I did inspect the installation and everything was tight. Is it possible these don't work well with an Intake or cause more noise through it?


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Did you do both pipes or just one? The one coming from the turbo or the one going to the throttle body?

I just got both today (same thing but the Spulen brand) and will be installing them later this week... 

Could it be that you're hearing more of the turbo now that it's free-er flowing?

Hopefully not too obnoxious because I'm not wanting to add any more noise to the car...


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

I did the one from the turbo to inter cooler and it was a very noticeable noise almost like air was leaking or something. Never did figure it out just left it out


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Who doesn’t like CNC cut billet aluminum parts. Catch can production is still in full force.


----------



## drevaen2 (Nov 22, 2010)

Do you have the filter kit for Gen3?


----------



## Gommers (Nov 1, 2013)

You wouldn't happen to have a video displaying the engine sound with your intake installed would you? It'd be great to a get a high quality reference from the company that produces the product. Looks great by the way.


----------



## WellHungSmurf (Jun 5, 2014)

This is going to sound really dumb. I bought this intake, going to take apart the stock air filter housing, but I can't figure out what type of bolt or screw that's holding it in. It's not an allen wrench I tried that. Could someone give me some insight on what is holding on the damn air filter housing!!

Thanks


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

i believe it is a torx head screw holding the housing to the front "grill" area


----------



## WellHungSmurf (Jun 5, 2014)

Vracer - thanks that's what it was....

Well it was a little more difficult then I was thinking going into it. I'm over due for an oil change and taking it to get an oil change tomorrow, i'll post my impressions after the long cruise. 

It does make the engine bay look so clean!!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Our intake looks very clean in the Beetle engine bay.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Our MK6 GTI intake sound clip is an extremely close match to how the Beetle intake sounds, Have a listen:


----------



## SIX SPEED (Apr 27, 2005)

This looks good! might get one for my bug. :beer: no one has CEL problems?


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

no problems from ours. we've ran ours for about 3 years now
-wes


----------



## SIX SPEED (Apr 27, 2005)

Just placed my order.... thank you will post pics.

Sent from my SPH-L710T using Tapatalk


----------



## SIX SPEED (Apr 27, 2005)

*I feel the HP...* Question... Taking off the intake by the turbo the piping had oil in is that normal? Taking off the little hose to the engine was hard. 


















Sent from my SPH-L710T using Tapatalk


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

SIX SPEED said:


> *I feel the HP...* Question... Taking off the intake by the turbo the piping had oil in is that normal? Taking off the little hose to the engine was hard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's normal to have a bit of oil residue in the intake system.


----------



## Darksaintz (Sep 3, 2015)

*2012 Beetle Turbo*

Ok I have the 2012 Beetle turbo if I get the intake would it sound even better with the BOV added to it? I need to make up my mind before I order it

Thanks!"


----------



## grn-rs (Mar 22, 2015)

I just installed my CTS intake on my 2014 R line Beetle convertible and im loving it, easy install and sounds awesome, cant wait to do more upgrades.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

grn-rs said:


> I just installed my CTS intake on my 2014 R line Beetle convertible and im loving it, easy install and sounds awesome, cant wait to do more upgrades.


Thanks for the feedback! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Das Boot917 (Jan 5, 2013)

Not a bad price at all for the turbo blankets :thumbup:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Das Boot917 said:


> Not a bad price at all for the turbo blankets :thumbup:


Thanks for the feedback :beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CTS TURBO HOLIDAY SALE IS ON NOW!


----------



## Beetle_tattooer (Feb 12, 2017)

Will this fit the 1.4tsi 2012 beetle please


----------

